# CRL Play-in Notification



## clueless parent (Apr 20, 2017)

Is there a time frame within which a team may expect to learn if its play-in application has been accepted?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 20, 2017)

clueless parent said:


> Is there a time frame within which a team may expect to learn if its play-in application has been accepted?


With play-in for the Youngers in just two weeks I'd assume by next week. If the Olders expect late May. National Cup will be the focus.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 20, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> With play-in for the Youngers in just two weeks I'd assume by next week. If the Olders expect late May. National Cup will be the focus.


Though the Youngers could have been already notified by this time.


----------



## Frank (Apr 20, 2017)

Application deadline is April 24 so my guess is May 1


----------



## ALT_Dad (Apr 20, 2017)

Have they already taken your money for the tournament, which I believe would be a good indication? Our 2006 girls play-in tournament application fee has been processed already.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 20, 2017)

ALT_Dad said:


> Have they already taken your money for the tournament, which I believe would be a good indication? Our 2006 girls play-in tournament application fee has been processed already.


Our sister 06 team put in their application as well...still waiting to hear.


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Apr 20, 2017)

clueless parent said:


> Is there a time frame within which a team may expect to learn if its play-in application has been accepted?


We heard today that we were accepted- 03's


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Apr 21, 2017)

SoCal GK mom said:


> We heard today that we were accepted- 03's


Nice, boys or girls? They charged our CC, does that mean anything?


----------



## SoccerLife75 (Apr 21, 2017)

Does anyone know if any of the Academy2/Reserve teams are doing CRL?


----------



## chefsilver (Apr 21, 2017)

From a friend who's DD is on a DA II team said they are doing CRL.


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Apr 21, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Nice, boys or girls? They charged our CC, does that mean anything?


Girls 03. I'm not the team manager, so I'm not sure about the tournament fees, but that sounds good to me!


----------



## JackZ (Apr 22, 2017)

SoCal GK mom said:


> Girls 03. I'm not the team manager, so I'm not sure about the tournament fees, but that sounds good to me!


Did the fees go up? 2016/17 (for youngers) CRL play-in was 595.00, league fee was 1795.00


----------



## ALT_Dad (Apr 22, 2017)

JackZ said:


> Did the fees go up? 2016/17 (for youngers) CRL play-in was 595.00, league fee was 1795.00


Yes, 650 and 1850...inflation!


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Apr 26, 2017)

Any updates yet?


----------



## The Grass Is Greener (Apr 26, 2017)

I would think if they processed your payment that they are going to accept you.  I can't imagine they would do that just to turn around and have to issue a refund.  Even though the list hasn't come out yet, I'm betting on that being a good sign.  Any other thoughts?


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Apr 26, 2017)

Has anyone applied and hasn't been charged?


----------



## clueless parent (Apr 26, 2017)

Applied, charged, no word.


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Apr 26, 2017)

Same here, applied, charged no word yet


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Apr 26, 2017)

I think somewhere it said acceptance 4/26, so should be sometime today. What I wasn't sure is why some teams already got theirs(per prior post).


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Apr 26, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> I think somewhere it said acceptance 4/26, so should be sometime today. What I wasn't sure is why some teams already got theirs(per prior post).


Maybe because they placed top 4 in CRL last season and made semi's in national. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Apr 26, 2017)

SoccerMom05 said:


> Maybe because they placed top 4 in CRL last season and made semi's in national. Just thinking out loud.


I thought only top 2 were automatically in (subjected to roster continuity).


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Apr 26, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> I thought only top 2 were automatically in (subjected to roster continuity).


From what I read it said top 4 and semi's from Nationals are automatically in and don't play tournament and maybe that is why they got noticed. Not sure though could be wrong


----------



## ALT_Dad (Apr 26, 2017)

Being part of the U12, first year participation, age group, several of our automatic bid teams received their confirmation that they were accepted into CRL.  However, they won't participate in the play-in tournament.  We have been charged and our application on the website says pending processing.  However, Cal South requested more information two days ago and today answered a question about updating rosters before next week (which we have to completely update before we print-out game cards).  Not exactly a confirmation but the best info I have.


----------



## FourFourTwo (Apr 26, 2017)

Our manager advised us today that our team was accepted.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Apr 26, 2017)

FourFourTwo said:


> Our manager advised us today that our team was accepted.


age group? accepted to play - in or the league?


----------



## FourFourTwo (Apr 26, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> age group? accepted to play - in or the league?


G03, accepted for play-in


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Apr 27, 2017)

Still nothing as of this am.


----------



## clueless parent (Apr 27, 2017)

If your team has been accepted to the play-in, would you share the location of the play-in along with age and gender?  Trying to figure out hotels.


----------



## ALT_Dad (Apr 27, 2017)

clueless parent said:


> If your team has been accepted to the play-in, would you share the location of the play-in along with age and gender?  Trying to figure out hotels.


Supposedly, all games should be played at either Silverlake, or San Bernardino Soccer Complex.  Between the two is Ontario, which has the largest concentration of hotels, local restaurants and entertainment.  That would be a safe bet either way.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Apr 27, 2017)

ALT_Dad said:


> Supposedly, all games should be played at either Silverlake, or San Bernardino Soccer Complex.  Between the two is Ontario, which has the largest concentration of hotels, local restaurants and entertainment.  That would be a safe bet either way.


Silverlakes still has national cup olders bracket play going on both days. I hope it's not in SB. Would be nice at Galway.


----------



## ALT_Dad (Apr 27, 2017)

We have received our acceptance letter - no word on fields, just to check the website.  Galway also has 2000's there on May 7th (our coaches will be going back and forth).


----------



## doubled (Apr 27, 2017)

Received acceptance from CalSouth today for the play in.  Girls 2006

From the CRL site:

_*Play-in matches for the 2006-2005-2004-2003 teams will be held on May 6-7, 2017 for the new season, while play-in games for the 2002-2001-2000-1999 teams will be held July 8-9, 2017 for the New season. Games will be played at the SilverLakes Sports Complex in Norco, or Temecula’s Galway Downs. The 2006-2005-2004-2003 age groups will hold their first play date  July 8-9, 2017*_


----------



## Mom Taxi (Apr 27, 2017)

Received notification this morning that we're in (G03).


----------



## uburoi (Apr 27, 2017)

When are schedules posted for 03?


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Apr 28, 2017)

They are working on the schedules and will be posted tonight per CRL.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Apr 28, 2017)

Schedule is up. For the 03s games are at Galway and Ventura (yikes).


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 28, 2017)

2005 brackets are up:
http://2017crlyplayintourney.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/schedule_results2.asp?sessionguid=&flightguid=F886A979-5D2E-456B-8E0F-60277B1BC6F6&tournamentguid=6EDE785F-AC48-4678-992F-5BF35FE11463&BeginDate=&EndDate=


----------



## equipo (Apr 30, 2017)

(G03) Looking for clarification...

CRL Appendix B 'Structure' reads: _"top 4 teams from last CRL season & 4 semifinalist from National Cup have earned spots. If teams with earned spots opt out or if a team earns two spots, those spots become available at play-in"._

It looks like several teams with earned spots are now DA1. So reading appendix I would interpret that the DA1 teams are technically opting out making their spots available at play-in?

The DA2 site, dpleague.org, reads that DA2 teams are allowed to play CRL. But they aren't listed on play-in. Are they skipping CRL or do they get an earned spot even though it isn't mentioned in the appendix?

Technically it reads that this coming weekends play-in of 28 teams is for 4 spots. But with the exit of teams going DA1 and now DA2 "sprinkling in" not sure how accurate that is unless CRL is expanding past 12 teams?


----------



## uburoi (May 1, 2017)

Thanks. It's bit hard to understand: for new 03 teams trying to break in to the group, are there 2 weekends of qualifying and then ongoing games?


----------

